# spider help



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

here is what i found today at work. nest is around the white area. can't show the whole nest, as i would need to move the banana.
View attachment 105339


View attachment 105340

they arrived in a shipment of banana's from columbia. at first i didn't see the nest. we (me and work friend) were scraping them of the bunch of banana's into a tub. i saw that there were loads on one banana, looked at the back where i saw the nest.

so we decided to just chop the banana from the bunch. so i had to buy it

*anyone know what to feed them?* they are around 1mm in total

funny thing was an hour before, the other lad was doing the banana's and i told him about the beetle i found on monday, and he said he has never seen anything come in with the banana's. well, he has now


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I wish I could tell you what spiders they are, but i'm no expert in that area at all! Infact, the last time I saw a strange spider was when I picked up a bunch of bananas at the supermarket. A wierd spider appeared that looked venomous, so I screamed like a girl, knocked it to the floor and squashed it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe it's not worth messing with..lol
You don't want them scurrying around your house

Spider in a banana box,


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I don't have a clue how to feed a 1mm spider. 
That's a cool find, though.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Maybe it's not worth messing with..lol
> You don't want them scurrying around your house


i'm moving in 4 weeks :rasp:


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

maybe need to wait for the first moult?

anyone think fruitflies would be the best best?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Fruitflies would probably be the best to try.
Or any really small insects you can easily catch outside unless you live in a really urban area. We had Black Widow spiders come in to a grocery store 10 minutes away from me on grapes or bananas. Not sure which.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

I REALLY dont tihnk you want to raise those. What if they are young Recluse spiders or seomthing similar?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I REALLY dont tihnk you want to raise those. What if they are young Recluse spiders or seomthing similar?


I was thinking the same thing. Prety common to find Brn. recluses in shipments like that. But the link the good Dr. gives us is a much worse spider and from the markings looks to be a much closer match. Before you even consider keeping these as pets you NEED to take those somewhere where you can get a positive ID. one getting loose could mean big trouble for you or someone else. Even if your moving thats a really messed up thing to leave behind for someone else. This can potentially be a deadly insect.

You should also make the place you got the bananas aware that you have found banana spiders on their fruit.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

um.........couldnt you just feed them bananas????


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

brutusbeefcake said:


> um.........couldnt you just feed them bananas????


man spiders are carnivors..


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> um.........couldnt you just feed them bananas????


man spiders are carnivors..
[/quote]

oh


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Hahaha.
That made my day Brutus.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> You should also make the place you got the bananas aware that you have found banana spiders on their fruit.


the banana's come straight from the country to our supermarket.
really there is nothing they can do.
at my last store that i worked at we found a dead frog

anyways, i have contacted the natural history museum in london to get an ID


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Pinhead crickets and fruitflies, although I have no clue what they are sorry.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Wingless fruitflies. I've kept a few garden spiders before and when they are that young you feed them the wingless fruitflies. They can be purchased at any decent pet store and they come in a vial with a small piece of sponge usually. You just pour some in there and the spiders take care of the rest







Be careful though because you don't know what you have on your hands.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

thanks guys for the replies

i have ordered some fruitflies, as i can't find any in shops here

will let you know what they are


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

That is a very cool story, I am very interested in knowing what happens. Also, any change I can get my hands on one of those?


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

leave them in your house when you move but keep an eye on the local paper your see on the front paid one day, "family of 4 found dead in house wrapped in cobweb" lmao.

warped sense of humour lol


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

I would be very careful with those spiders there is no telling what type of spider that is. If that is a banana spider then you should be very carefull. good luck.


----------

